# Mallard / Black Hybrid pic!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one you don't see everyday. Just finished him up over the weekend. Shot in Minnesota!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting.........


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wew, nice work


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome bird


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks again rick, i cant stop stareing at it. i cant wait to get it back.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

SIIIIIIIIIIICK!


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

That is defiantly a mounter looks good


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

well i think theres gonna be a few more out there this year, i was fishing on the red yesterday down in wahp by the catfish and there was a female black duck sittin on the shore with a drake mallard hopfully they pair up this year and maybe i can snag one in the fall!!!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great work again bud!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking bird Rick and a true prize rednek!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome mount and good looking bird *******


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks, what makes it so special is my dad and i got him together. i joke with him that i had to slow him down for my dad to hit, but he dont buy it


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow thats an awesome looking bird!


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

That is a nice looking X and a great mount.
Ryan


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job Rick! Rednek, could you and your dad tell it was somthing for the wall when it came in?


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

That's quiet the bird! Nice mount to boot!

Hunter


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> dukegoose Posted: Sat Aug 02, 2008 3:57 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice job Rick! Rednek, could you and your dad tell it was somthing for the wall when it came in?


yea we did, it was a super windy day and we were sittin just inside the bend out of the wind and when we looked across the channel we could see a flock of about 30. they were swimmin out from another bend and were comin towards us. then we blew the call a couple times and the flock got up and flew right into us. but right when he got up we could tell he was different. this year i need another for a matchin set 8)


----------



## Hunter Parrish (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool looking bird!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

That bird looks sweet! Good job *******. Rick, you did an awesome job on him


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

We shot one a couple years ago.....in MN


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Come over to the east coast of Canada we shoot them everytime we go out. Not a good thing to have around.


----------

